
"I think print magazines as we know them will cease to exist." - echair
http://www.observer.com/2009/media/ruthie-wonderland-ruth-reichl-reflects-conde-nast
======
jacquesm
That's been predicted long ago by Nicholas Negroponte in 'being digital'.

Amazingly prescient book.

